# TNT Pear Bread



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

We love this bread, it is moist,lovely with tea or coffee, will travel well.
Preheat oven to 325.Beat 3 eggs and slowly add in 1c. veggie oil.Add 3 to 4  pears grated to make 2 cups,1-1/2c. sugar,1/2tea. lemon zest,and 1tea.vanilla.Sift 2c.a/p flour1/4 each of baking powder and soda,1/2 t. cinnamon, add to pear mix.Stir in 2/3 cup chopped walnuts stirring just to moisten.Pour into 2 8in. loaf pans. Bake for about 55 min.til toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2010)

Take it from me, this is VERY tried and true!  Kades gave me this recipe when I was in charge of baking for a ladies tea last year and it was the hit of the event!  I made several batches, half with walnuts and half with raisins (there were nut allergies) and both were really good.  I make it all the time now.

Thanks for posting this, Kades, I am a fan (of you and it!).


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Laurie, I love sharing things and am so glad to have another fan of this recipe.
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ooooh I have to try this one ! Thanks for sharing , Kadesma !


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad you like the recipe.It is a favorite.
kades


----------



## elizaa (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the information..


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2010)

elizaa said:


> Thanks for sharing the information..


You're welcome.
kadesma


----------

